# Onkyo TXSR705 - No Sound?



## grand champ (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Guys. Im new to the forum, in hopes of finding some help. I am by no means a home theater junkie, I have this receiver that is probably way to advanced for my needs, but we wont get into that. It has been giving me some grief lately, and I'm hoping for some help.

A while ago I turned on my receiver and had no sound, I've messed with settings like crazy and no matter what I do, I cannot get any sound from any source including the tuner. BUT, I do get sound from test tones. Also: As soon as I turn on the receiver, the HDMI icon on the screen starts flashing off-on-off-on... and continues to do so until the receiver is shut off.

Warranty is over, and there are no local shops that are trustworthy.

Has anyone else experienced this? Possible simple fix? Maybe just a setting that I have overlooked?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Onkyo has had some HDMI board failures, don't know if this is your problem though. Have you called Onkyo customer support. They have been known to fix stuff that has been beyond the warranty date. There is also a moderator here at HTS so you could PM the guy here. They are known for great customer support.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/manufacturers-vendors-reference-information-forum/4675-onkyo.html#post36148


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First welcome to the forum. Shoot this guy an email [email protected] he has helped alot of people with the HDMI board issue and is getting people out of warranty repairs. Email him tonight because he is really helping people quickly. Good luck..:T


----------



## grand champ (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I have made contact with Jose, Just waiting for a reply!


----------

